# Embroider/Stitching Machine - looking to buy help



## 5'9" (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi, im new and looking to buy a machine that can simply be connected to my pc and stitch designs onto clothing (for example simple breast logo's on polo top's) and also re-stitch neck labels into my clothing (very important, probably main use)

We've been using vinyl for approximately 2 years and now what to move into embroidery aswell

Stress we are on a really tight budget though

Thanks so much for any help its really appreciated 

Saul


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

5'9" said:


> Hi, im new and looking to buy a machine that can simply be connected to my pc and stitch designs onto clothing (for example simple breast logo's on polo top's) and also re-stitch neck labels into my clothing (very important, probably main use)
> 
> We've been using vinyl for approximately 2 years and now what to move into embroidery aswell
> 
> ...


Saul, the 2 things you want to do, would be done by seperate machines. There may be a home(non industrial) model that does both, but normally you would use a sewing machine for the tags and an embroidery machine to do the design.

Ian


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You will also need software and have to learn how to use it to create the stitch files. This process is called digitizing and it's truely an art form. Or, you can pay someone to create the stitch files for you. There are a lot of small machine available that do both sewing and embroidery. Find a sewing shop in your area and have them show you how the machines work.


----------



## 5'9" (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks for both answers.. so starting first with the neck labels really a cheapish standard home sewing machine would do the job just fine. Its the embroidery machine i need to take more care in finding the right one and software to match.

tfalk if there is a machine that does both and you recommend that would be really helpfull! give me a good idea of what im looking into.

thanks so much


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

When thinking about a home embroidery machine, keep in mind that you will really only be able to do flat goods....no caps, or anything that won't lay flat (such as pant legs, small sleeves). You could do an "over heart" on a shirt....it's just not as easy to load the garment onto the machine.

The other thing to consider with a home machine is that it has only one needle, so each time there is a color change, you need to physically change the thread. The one exception I know of is Janome...they do make a 4 needle machine for the home market.

In order to do anything but stock designs on a home machine, you will also need digitizing software, and memory cards to move the design to the machine. 

I do not have software or memory cards or the card reader/writers for my home machine because it's just a little cheapie....not worth investing in accessories.

There are home machines that connect directly to your computer. 

That home machine I have is a combo embroidery/sewing. The feed dogs are currently stuck in the down position, so I can't sew on it but I can still do embroidery (and I'm finding out that this is a common problem on Brother and BabyLoc machines). 

Of course, this happened a few days before I had a sewing student scheduled. Rather than spend a bundle fixing an inexpensive machine, I went to Target and bought a low end Singer sewing machine for $130 (I had been wanting a mechanical machine anyhow.)

One nice thing about having two machines is that I can be sewing and doing embroidery at the same time.

I do miss the big 15 needle embroidery machine sometimes, but since I closed my shop and am now working from home, I don't miss the space it would take up. And knowing what I know now, I think that I could get along very nicely with a 4 or 6 needle machine....especially working from home. Most of the logos I did when I had my shop, had only 3 or 4 colors anyhow.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We had a small babylocke machine that did both for a couple of months. My wife got very frustrated with it trying to use it as a sewing machine, not sure why... Since it was a single color machine, all I ever embroidered with it was a couple of lace christmas ornaments. We traded it in on a second Brother PR600 embroidery machine a few months later. For a standalone sewing machine, we have a Janome but I can't remember what model. It's the only sewing machine we've ever owned that my wife hasn't threatened to take a baseball bat to yet so there's hope for it yet 

We're home based like Michelle, we just took over part of the basement for all the equipment. If you really want to see amusement, try getting a 400 pound SWF 15 needle machine into a basement... my friend a mile down the road let me borrow his forklift... Long story...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

5'9" said:


> thanks for both answers.. so starting first with the neck labels really a cheapish standard home sewing machine would do the job just fine. Its the embroidery machine i need to take more care in finding the right one and software to match.
> 
> tfalk if there is a machine that does both and you recommend that would be really helpfull! give me a good idea of what im looking into.
> 
> thanks so much


There are several brands of sewing/embroidery machines that will do what you want. Just depends on how much money you want to spend. 
And, as with the commercial machines, training and tech support are more important than the brand. 
I think Bernina is the best available but they cost a bunch of money. Janome is good, Pfaff, Viking, Babylock, Brother - they all make good machines.


----------



## 5'9" (Sep 21, 2009)

wicked thank you so much for all the help really appreciated 

just out of interest is there a recognized entry level machine that everyone knows of.. of course there is way to much choice.. and we are on a tight budget so are looking for the GOOD entry level sewing/embroidery machine. I think it would be the 'home' machines we're looking at on our budget


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

5'9" said:


> wicked thank you so much for all the help really appreciated
> 
> just out of interest is there a recognized entry level machine that everyone knows of.. of course there is way to much choice.. and we are on a tight budget so are looking for the GOOD entry level sewing/embroidery machine. I think it would be the 'home' machines we're looking at on our budget


All of the machine brands have entry level machines. Just depends on how much money you have to spend. You might check with machine dealers in your area for used equipment.

Oct. 15-18 is the International Quilt Festival in Houston, Texas. All of the major machine companies will be exhibiting their equipment and will have some good deals on the machines.


----------

